# Blenny, Goby Compatability



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a neon goby, would a bicolor blenny be a suitable fish to add?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Without knowing any other information like tank size and is the neon the ONLY fish??......I would say probably!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

If you could share what else you have and what size tank that you make it a lot easier to reply to your question. But as reefneck neon goby get along with blennies


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Seems like there is an echo on the forums.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

55g. So i assume so


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

is the goby the only fish in the tank? Do you plan on adding other fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've kept those two species together many times, and they got along great.


----------

